# It appears that I'm a former XM sub now....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have been unable to get this replacement receiver activated today after nearly 4 hours of trying. Obviously Delphi replaced my defective receiver with a defective receiver. I have cancelled my account with XM and it appears that I am going back to Sirius. XM claims they have credited my credit card for all subscription expenses (I don't recall ever giving them my CC number, but they had it on file). I tried to call XM again after talking to Delphi (again) and there appears to be no phone number that goes around their computer that says "Hi, I'm Kaitlyn". I REFUSE to talk to a computer, they can name it Kaitlyn or anything else, I am tired of that kind of crappy service. I got around the computer voice three times and am not doing it again. I am more offended by being told to talk to a computer by the "friendly" voice of Kaitlyn than I would be of of being told to press a series of buttong to get where I want to go.

I sent tech support a message through the web site and told them that if they don't contact ME tomorrow I will not be coming back. If I do not come back, I have a brand new home kit for a Delphi Roady XT that will be available. The antenna has been on the roof of my house for about 2 1/2 weeks, the receiver has sat in the indoor unit for a total of about 4 hours. If anyone is interested in it I will sell it for $35 shipped to your door.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Did it occur you that the receiver may not be the issue?? I do know they have defective antenna's too


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nah, the antenna worked with the old receiver. The old receiver just had horrible audio quality. I was able to receive all the barker channels (Channel 1, 174, 175, etc.) just fine with the new receiver.


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

Have you tried this trick?

When the computer first answers enter a zero whether or not it is mentioned as an option. Ideally, set your phone to pulse first (if possible). Most companies will have an unmentioned option on the first menu for "0" so that someone with a rotary phone can talk to a live operator. If you enter anything else they will know you have touch tone and will not easily let you get back to the live operator option.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

refresh your radio


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I told them they could contact me between 7:00 AM and 11:00 PM today. This morning at 7:20 my phone rang and it was XM. The young lady from the Philipines said she was going to try to get the radio working. She did a bit of research and found that it had been assigned to another account at one time and replaced. It appears that I got a refurb, which is fine with me. She deleted the radio from the old account, reopened my account and sent the signal. About 10 minutes ago, while listening to channel 1 as I was assigned to do I heard a skip in the audio. I went over and went to channel 7 as requested and had the '70's channel. All seems to be working fine now, so I guess, once again, I am now an XM sub, well, for at least the next 6 months. Audio quality is 100% better with this receiver. It no longer sounds like a bad mono AM channel from the '60's.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Wecome back! :grin:

I got the "voice" runaround when trying to get a billing error corrected previously. I tried everything I knew to get a human, including checking wwww.gethuman.com for a bypass, but to no avail so I gave it a rest for a few days. Yesterday I tried again and when I carefully enunciated the "billing" option I was connected with a live human (as opposed to a dead one ). From there, my billing issue was resolved with no further problem.

As a aside, when I recently signed up w/ a coupon for free activation and 3 m free service, the CSR told me that it would be an "opt-in" process and that they would get my credit card info when the 3 mo "trial" was over. At the time I thought this was odd, but what the hay -- I'm a sucker for a deal. Well, yesterday when I called re the billing error, the lovely human being with whom I was connected (who revealed that she was in Manila and would love to come to the states one day) said the previous CSR who told me that was wrong. She not only resolved the billing problem but agreed to my suggestion to go ahead put my cc info into the system instead of waiting until the trial period was over. 

One additional point for new XM subs who opt not to sign up for cc auto-pay -- there is an additional $2 fee per mailed statement.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Glad everything was corrected Richard and your new unit solved your problem with the sound. In three years I had to call XM Customer service 4 times. Twice to swap out receivers, once to block channels 11, 21, 22 & 24 and then again a few weeks ago when I finally got around to blocking 161. I just wish they would allow you to swap out receivers and block channels online.

Just a quick word this obviously wasn’t your problem, but when you first activate a receiver or even when a new channel is added, sometimes when you use the channel up/down buttons the channels won’t appear, you have to manually enter in the a channel number and it will force the receiver to update the channel list. 

It’s hit and miss for me. On my SkyFi2, National Lampoon Radio came in fine, but this past week I had to manually enter in channel 103 to get Holly. When I activated my Roady 2 a few years ago, I had in on for about an our after activation and all I got was channel 0 and 1 (the others weren’t around back then) finally I hit 48 to take me to Squizz to see what would happen, it flashed ‘Updating’ then I had the full line up. On the other hand, when I replaced that with the Roady XT last year, everything came in fine. Like I said, hit and miss.


----------

